# Powder from latest drop!



## floppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Here is a pic of the powder I got from my latest drop. It came from 1537 grams of fingers from various telecom boards.With the heat its really speeding up the stripping process, it only took 3 days to completely strip the fingers. The color of the powder looks pretty good to me. I know its gold but it still amazes me how such little volume can weigh so much. Have a good day!


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 4, 2011)

floppy said:


> The color of the powder looks pretty good to me.


I agree. It looks quite good, especially if it has been refined only once. 

Harold


----------



## glondor (Jun 4, 2011)

It does look nice. How much does it weigh?


----------



## samuel-a (Jun 4, 2011)

floppy said:


> I know its gold but it still amazes me how such little volume can weigh so much.



Try Platinum :mrgreen: 

Good work btw, powder looking great.
Next is the button 8)


----------



## floppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Sorry it weighs 12 grams and has only been refined once.


----------



## glondor (Jun 4, 2011)

Somewhere around 4 grams per pound. Not bad!.


----------



## floppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I haven't dropped gold but a few times, but this time in particular it dropped like a rock. My solution was clear of any particles in like 45 min. I tested it stannous and got a negative so I went ahead and siphoned off to get the powder. The other 2 times I dropped it took all night for it settle. Does anyone know why it would take different times for it to settle. Possibly still had too much cl when it took so long to settle? Just wondering.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 4, 2011)

floppy said:


> I haven't dropped gold but a few times, but this time in particular it dropped like a rock. My solution was clear of any particles in like 45 min. I tested it stannous and got a negative so I went ahead and siphoned off to get the powder. The other 2 times I dropped it took all night for it settle. Does anyone know why it would take different times for it to settle. Possibly still had too much cl when it took so long to settle? Just wondering.



You just learned the fun way how it works when it is clean and concentrated. 8)


----------

